# hi;)



## Angienatela (Aug 14, 2010)

hello!

my name is Agata. I'm from Warsaw in Poland. I've got lots of insects

I greet all


----------



## myles (Aug 14, 2010)

welcome agata :flowers:


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome,this a great place to learn.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Angie, what all ya got? welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Precarious (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome! We like bugs!


----------



## ismart (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 17, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------

